# New England Havablast II Sept. 09



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*New England Havablast II Sept. 2009*

SAVE THE DATE.

Leeann and I, Jasper, Cash, Riley and Monte would like to invite all New England Neezers and their humans (along with anyone who wants to travel) to join us on September 12th for another Havablast at Jasper and Cash's house. Watch this thread for more info as we get closer. But until then... Save the date.

Here's who's coming and who's bringing what:

Missy & Michael (Jasper and Cash)
Leeann & Brad (Riley & Monte)
Boo & Jackie (McGyver)
Marie & Katie, and Kerri (Bella)
Karen (Kodi)
Tova & Ally (Pebbles) not forum members but local
Trish & Bob (Ricky, Lucky & Happy)
Marianne, Dave, Josh, (Izzy)
Holli & John (Zippy)
Lainey &Will (Lucy, my hav-a-niece and Lucky the poodle)
Kathy B. (Bella, Lucy and Ethel)
Yvonne (Bounder)
Ann (Oscar, Doozie & Twister (a maybe)
Michele & Ralph (Kodi & Shelby)

Pizza/ Missy
Salad/ Missy
Plates, Napkins, Cups/Missy
Bottled Water in a cooler / Holli
Desert/Lainey
Desert/Trish
Desert/ Boo
Vegetables and Dip/ Kathy B.
Chips and Dips/ Marie
Other Appetizer/or Desert /Marianne
Humus and chips/Tova
Cut up fruit (watermelon?) /Karen
Assortment of sodas in a cooler/ Leeann


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yipeee the date has been set. I can not wait to see everyone again and meet all the new members and their pups.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi has asked me to put it on the calendar for him!<g>

Karen


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Missy, 9th or 12th???
I am going to tell DH tonight. I don't think we will make it to the Cape this year (just too many things going on). So, this will work, we'll take a long weekend and just hang out, go visit family, etc. I think I can convince him.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

irnfit said:


> Missy, 9th or 12th???
> I am going to tell DH tonight. I don't think we will make it to the Cape this year (just too many things going on). So, this will work, we'll take a long weekend and just hang out, go visit family, etc. I think I can convince him.


I think that's Sept. '09 (2009)

Karen


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

krandall said:


> I think that's Sept. '09 (2009)
> 
> Karen


Yes it is. Missy if you go to edit your post and click on advanced it will allow you to change the title of the thread.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Geez...I was sure I got it all right this year...I believe last year I had a sad spelling mistake in the title. Thanks for the tip Leeann. it is now fixed. Yes it is September 12th!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

It's on our calendar. Can't wait to meet all the new Hav's and visit with everyone!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh, I can't make it! I'm missing out on all the play dates this year. :Cry:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I just wanted to :bump: so everyone sees this.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*Havablast a month away*

I just wanted to let you know we are a month away from the Havablast. I will send you all e-mails with the Address. DH thinks 1pm is a good start time.

I am considering going real easy with the food this time and having pizza's delivered and making a salad to go with it. Everyone AOK with that? Would folks be willing to pitch in a few dollars a head?

I will still ask folks to bring desserts. But I will take care of drinks and apps.

Please PM me if you see this here on the forum but don't get an e-mail....that means I do not have your e-mail address.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey all: I just wanted to bump this up again :bump:in case there are any more New Englander's. There are so many new forum members it is hard to keep up. We have an e-mail out there too. But if you have not pm'd or e-mailed me with your e-mail you won't get the updates. Unless you check this thread.

Here's who is coming so far and who's bringing what. Still some things available for the offering.

Missy & Michael (Jasper and Cash)
Leeann & Brad (Riley & Monte) 
Boo & Jackie (McGyver) 
Marie & Katie, and Kerri (Bella) 
Karen (Kodi) 
Tova & Ally (Pebbles) not forum members but local
Trish & Bob (Ricky, Lucky & Happy) 
Marianne, DH, Josh, (Izzy) 
Holli & John (Zippy) 
Lainey &Will (Lucy, my hav-a-niece and Lucky the poodle) 
Kathy B. (Bella, Lucy and Ethel)
Yvonne (Bounder) 
Ann (Oscar, Doozie & Twister (a maybe) 
Michele & Ralph (Kodi & Shelby)

Pizza/ Missy 
Salad/ Missy
Plates, Napkins, Cups/Missy
Bottled Water in a cooler / Holli
Desert/Lainey
Desert/Trish
Desert/ Boo
Vegetables and Dip/ up for grabs
Chips and Dips/ Marie
Other Appetizer /up for graps
Humus and chips/Tova 
Cut up fruit (watermelon?) /Karen
Assortment of sodas in a cooler/ Leeann

So far we have 22 Havanese and a poodle (I couldn't invite my hav-a-niece and not invite my furry nephew Lucky) I am all for people bringing their other small dogs if you have them. How do other's feel about that?

it should be fun. I will be sure to bump it up again after Nationals and closer to the 12th.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I know we're not New Englanders, but we are probably crashing your party. I'm 99.9% sure. Let me know what to bring. Farmer's Almanac says cooler than normal. That means lots of running crazy Havs.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh YiPPEEE MICHELE. you have family here so that is good enough for me. I can't wait to see you, ralph, kodi and shelby again.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:cheer2: Michele, I cant wait to meet you, DH, Kodi and Shelby.


I will also have plenty of 2010 Havanese Forum Calendar's with me at the playdate so if anyone want's one you can pick it up from me there.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Michele - Looking forward to seeing you, Ralph, Kodi and Shelby again. Love your new signature picture your grandson is adorable.

Can't wait for our playdate!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey Guys... 2 1/2 weeks away...we still need someone to offer to bring Soda's and veggies and dip...Oh and would someone please go out and bring Natasha's Esme here for me? LOL my new Hav obsession. 

Very exciting that Marie is bringing the rescue quilt for us all to view. And also a friend of mine is bringing samples of dog clothes that a friend of hers who owns a Hav in New York is selling.... they are very cool and hip ...like fringed suede jackets... she promised not to do any "selling" just have them there for viewing. I think it is just an excuse to watch 23 Havanese RLH. 

We can all start the no rain, no humidity dance...need to ramp it up next week. 

Any other folks want to make the trip? Carolina? Kimberly? Jane? Beverly? oh, oh, how bout Natasha and Esme? I swear I wouldn't try and steal her.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy I can do the soda, that would make it easy for me also because my sister will be visiting for the week and leaving friday before the playdate.

Esme is such a doll, I tried several times sticking her in my bag while she was sleeping but Natasha was keeping a very close eye on all of us with her girl.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

:bump::bump::bump: 

Marianne, just brought to my attention that we have not heard from Pam and Loki and Ellen and Yoshi. Can you guys come? 

Here is the updated list and I think we are all covered on the food stuff. 
Leeann, are you bringing your agility equipment? 

Here's who's coming and who's bringing what:

Missy & Michael (Jasper and Cash)
Leeann & Brad (Riley & Monte)
Boo & Jackie (McGyver)
Marie & Katie, and Kerri (Bella)
Karen (Kodi)
Tova & Ally (Pebbles) not forum members but local
Trish & Bob (Ricky, Lucky & Happy)
Marianne, Dave, Josh, (Izzy)
Holli & John (Zippy)
Lainey &Will (Lucy, my hav-a-niece and Lucky the poodle)?
Kathy B. (Lucy and Ethel)
Yvonne (Bounder)
Ann (Oscar, Doozie & Twister (a maybe)
Michele & Ralph (Kodi & Shelby)

Pizza/ Missy
Salad/ Missy
Plates, Napkins, Cups/Missy
Bottled Water in a cooler / Holli
Desert/Lainey
Desert/Trish
Desert/ Boo
Vegetables and Dip/ Kathy B.
Chips and Dips/ Marie
Other Appetizer/or Desert /Marianne
Humus and chips/Tova
Cut up fruit (watermelon?) /Karen
Assortment of sodas in a cooler/ Leeann

Today feels like perfect weather for a play date. let's hope it is just like today. cooler and sunny.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I didn't realize that Bella's Marie won the HRI quilt. Marie - were you at National's or did you buy tickets ahead of time? I hope I didn't miss you at National's. The playdates coming up quick 2 more weeks.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

:bump: 11 more days.


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

Missy - I got your PM with the address - thanks!

I am still waiting to see if our company is coming or not that weekend. I wish they were dog people, but they have kids that I need to watch like a hawk around dogs. They never really learned properly that you need to be gentle around dogs. It will be an exhausting weekend if they come since we can't leave Duncan alone with them at all.

Hopefully I'll know very soon. If we can come, I'll bring whatever else needs to be brought.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Duncan'sMom said:


> Missy - I got your PM with the address - thanks!
> 
> I am still waiting to see if our company is coming or not that weekend. I wish they were dog people, but they have kids that I need to watch like a hawk around dogs. They never really learned properly that you need to be gentle around dogs. It will be an exhausting weekend if they come since we can't leave Duncan alone with them at all.
> 
> Hopefully I'll know very soon. If we can come, I'll bring whatever else needs to be brought.


Would you like me to pick him up and take him to the party? :evil:
Can't wait to see you all!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

irnfit said:


> Would you like me to pick him up and take him to the party? :evil:
> Can't wait to see you all!


ha ha ha. I was gonna offer to take him off your hands for the weekend too. might cure my puppyitis. I hope you and duncan can come.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*SUN DANCE TIME!*

It is still far out-- but the weather is not looking good for the 12th.

http://www.weather.com/weather/exte...yahoo.com&cm_pla=forecastpage&cm_ite=CityPage

Start doing a SUN DANCE everyone!

If it is a wash out... How does October 3rd sound for rain date?

Keep thinking SUN/September 12. SUN/September 12!

Michele, I don't think I have you on the e-mail list. Can you PM me your addy?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I saw the weather forecast a couple of weeks ago (Farmer's Almanac) but didn't want to jinx it. Our plans are to go to the Cape for a few days after the playdate and reservations can't be cancelled. We can only hope they are wrong. I pm'd my email address to you.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I went on the Farmer's Almanac today and they changed from showers to just cloudy and cool. Weather Channel says 60% chance of showers. I'm asking all forum members to do a "sun dance" for us so we don't have to change our playdate.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I wish our playdate was today. What a perfect day...Although a little warm for the Neezers. 

Yes everyone...Please do a SUN DANCE! because if we get rained out, Michele, Kodi, and Shelby will not be able to join us in October.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Rumor on the street says a Hav Forum calendar sales rep will be on the scene for the playdate.. lol. Time to load up on copies!! 

Ryan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I can confirm those rumors Ryan. :wink: 

OK- keep Dancing everyone. The weather channel is still predicting showers for Saturday but down to 30% chance from 60%. 

Sunday looks great. Would people be into a Sunday the 13th rain date, instead of October 3rd?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

It might work. It's only a 2-1/2 hr drive back from Ptown.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> I can confirm those rumors Ryan. :wink:
> 
> OK- keep Dancing everyone. The weather channel is still predicting showers for Saturday but down to 30% chance from 60%.
> 
> Sunday looks great. Would people be into a Sunday the 13th rain date, instead of October 3rd?


Sunday would work great for me!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Sunday's fine for me, too.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I can do Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

*Do we have a time set for our Havablast?*

(whichever day it ends up being...)


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

1pm Karen. On either, 12th, 13th or October 3rd if the weekend gets rained out.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

More important than ever, keep doing the Sun Dance! 

Leeann reports today that she heard only a 30% chance of rain before 10am on Saturday. 

I think it works best for everyone if we can keep it on the 12th, So I am going to wait til Saturday morning to call it on or off. Be sure to check your E-mail or the Forum before heading out. I will call it one way or the other by 10am on the 12th.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Let me say that our forecast for this week was supposed to be beautiful, sunny in the 70's. It has been muggy and overcast and it is supposed to rain. The weekend was predicted to be showers, and is now going to be sunny and warm. Go figure. Hopefully, some of our weekend weather will rub off on us for Saturday. 

I was thinking my vaca was going to be a washout, and now they are saying good weather for the Cape for Sun/Mon.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

That is happy news Michele. I am keeping my fingers crossed for saturday and for your week on Cape Cod.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Good thing we switched to Sunday...we have had a steady- sometimes gentle, sometimes hard rain all day today. It is supposed to continue til early morning. But the afternoon is supposed to be sunny and 77*. Unfortunately we still may have mudd-mops. so be sure NOT to bathe your kids before the play date. 

I guess there is a slight possibility that it will continue raining longer than expected. 

Please check this thread or your e-mail before heading out. If it is still raining hard by 10:30a I will cancel it on this thread and also send out the group e-mail.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Sure wish my DH, myself and Tucker could make this fun day on Sunday. We live in NH and have had Tucker for 3 months. He is now 5 months old and a real joy. It would be great to have play dates with other Havs and their families. Maybe next year. Sure would like to know if other Havs live close to NH.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Rita where in NH are you? I live 10 min. from Nashua.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*THE SUN DANCE WORKED!*

We're On!!!! see you all in a few hours... look for the Havanese colored Baloons out front.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Leeann, I live in Bedford, NH. Turned out to be a great day for Havablast II. What fun that must be.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I wish I could be there. Yesterday on the was some of the heaviest rain I have seen in a while. Got some take-out and stayed inside. We didn't get sun until about 1/2 hr ago, and I am enjoing every minute. Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

hope you guys are having fun....I am waiting for pictures!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

We had a Blast. The sun came out in force and it was a perfect afternoon. I want to thank everyone for coming and bringing goodies but most importantly bringing your happy selves and your pups. 

Guess what? I didn't take one picture today.  sorry! 

But I bet there will be some posted in the next few hours and days. And I can't wait to see them.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing them!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy thank you and Michael so much for having us all today. It was a wonderful day and so nice to see everyone and meet some new members. I took over 100 pictures, I will go through them and try and get some on the forum a bit later if I dont fall asleep LOL. Here is one of Ry & Monte just before they both passed out on the way home.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

THANK YOU for hosting, Missy! It was a really fun afternoon, reveling in all those beautiful pups and their nice owners. And your gorgeous back yard was the perfect setting for a perfect afternoon!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Rita Nelson said:


> Leeann, I live in Bedford, NH. Turned out to be a great day for Havablast II. What fun that must be.


Rita you are not that far at all. I hope you will join us at a future playdate, they are really a lot of fun.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Your boys look exhausted and happy, Leeann.  Can't wait for more pics!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Where are all the pictures!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OK here are a few for the night, I still have more to go through and some video.

Izzy & Zippy 
View attachment 25173


This one cracked me up Izzy & Zippy were playing on the deck, the look on Zippy's face is a hoot. 
View attachment 25174


Kodi 
View attachment 25175


Monte likes to steal peoples chairs. 
View attachment 25176


Ricky 
View attachment 25177


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leeann, I love your tired two-o! I love the look on Izzy's face in that first shot. Ricky is so cute and cudly. And Leeann, Michael told me he took that chair out just for Monte.

I loved meeting Yvonne and Bounder (new to NE) and of course i loved seeing how much Kodi has grown in the month. 

We missed those who couldn't make it today terribly. I hope those of you who were fighting something are feeling better. And Michele, although we missed you all...it seems we kicked off good weather for your trip to the Cape.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

more

Bounder
View attachment 25178


Zippy 
View attachment 25179


Ricky & Pebbles
View attachment 25180


Riley, Ricky, Kodi, Jasper & Cash 
View attachment 25181


my boy can fly. Riley & Monte
View attachment 25182


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

just two more for tonight.

Riley chasing Izzy
View attachment 25183


Ricky
View attachment 25184


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Great pictures...beautiful Havs. I agree, the "teeth" picture of Izzy was precious.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Thank you Missy and Michael for hosting the playdate today. We had a wonderful time. It was great to see eveyone and all their beautiful dogs. Sorry we missed you Michele (and everyone else who couldn't make it today). I just got in a little bit ago. Missy that pet store was awesome. I wish I could have stayed longer but Dave and Josh were ready to go home. And I just love the clothes your friend brought, that jacket I tried on Izzy was great. I may just have to breakdown and buy it. I'll tell Dave's it's for charity so we have too.  Nice pictures Leeanne such a good forum member. I love that picture of Izzy and Zippy, she looks so vicious. Monte flying is great too. All the dogs look so wonderful. I'll download my pictures and try to post some soon.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Marianne, I want that jacket for Jasper too... But, did you see the look on Michael's face when I put it on him? Deb's gonna send me the pictures and I'll post them once I get them and send you the ones of Izzy.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Great photos, Leeann! I loved that expression on Izzy's face too, Marianne! Her coat is just so gorgeous!

Lincoln is a chair stealer, like Monte, at these big doggie playdates 

Okay, I'm looking forward to seeing everyone else's photos from the day! Please keep them coming!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Great photos. Leeann! Here are a bunch off my camera... I can't take most of the credit... Josh took a lot of them! (What a great job by an 11 year old!)

I don't know how to caption photos on the forum, and I'm not sure of all the dog's names either. But I still enjoyed them all!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm having trouble uploading any more pix, and I'm too tired to fight with it... I'll try again tomorrow!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Here are a few pictures from today. 1 - Ethel and Lucy. 2 - Izzy and Kodi. 3 - Izzy and Zippy dancing. 4 - group shot top left to right Kathy (Ethel & Lucy), Yvonne (Bounder), ???? & Pebbles, Holli (Zippy), Missy (Jasper), Karen (Kodi) bottom left to right Marianne & Josh (Izzy), Paula ?? (Monte), Leeanne (Riley), Trish (Happy, Lucky & Ricky), Michael (Cash).


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice pictures Karen. Thanks for letting Josh take pictures with your camera that was so kind of you.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

What great fun! I'm so jealous!!! Glad everyone had such a good time.

BTW Karen - what terrific photos. Tell Josh he did a great job!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm still up, so I'll try again to post a few more...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The end (of my pictures, anyway!)... and a very handsome one it is!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

*WOW!!!* What great pictures!!! I am glad you had a great time. I am in hav heaven tonight with all the great picture!!!

Missy I see you hiding behind Jasper in the picture:wave:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Looks like a great time! What better way to spend the afternoon then with great people and beautiful "neezers"?!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awwww Karen. Look at a my little Bear Butt eyeing the food table... Isn't his tail gorgeous even though it is down? it's so big and full like a skunks tail.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm not sure what kind of tail it looks like, but it sure is gorgeous!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I love all the happy mouths you got too Karen... They look like, just had my drink...now lets play!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Leeann, me thinks Monte was reserving a seat for me and when he realized I couldn't make it, he decided to fly my way. eace: Riley's face is just precious on the pic Karen posted.

Missy, looks like your boys came out and socialized some, maybe you should host more often 

Marianne, I never realized Izzy has so much hair! That must be a lot of brushing, she looks great.

Karen, I bet your sweet little Kodi was the star of the playdate, he sure looks like one.

What fun to look at all these pictures taken by different people. Looks like everyone focuses on different things when shooting pics, so nice.


----------



## YesYvonne (Jun 29, 2007)

*HavaBlast was a blast*

THANK YOU so much, Missy, for hosting that great gathering yesterday. Whatta hoot to see so many of our Havs all together. Thanks too to everyone who showed up and sorry I got there so late; unavoidable -- just glad Bounder and I could be there at all. I'm very much looking forward to next time.

Such fun to see all the photos, too. Anyone mind if I post the group shot to my Facebook page?

I took a few but no telling whether they're any good, and this morning I need to get going with the other stuff on my agenda. Will try to get any that are worth sharing posted soon.

I also want to give a shout out to whoever created the calendar. It's lovely! I will so enjoy using it this coming year. How do I get Bounder's birthday into the system for the next go-round?

Yvonne


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> I love all the happy mouths you got too Karen... They look like, just had my drink...now lets play!


There ARE a lot of wet mouths aren't there? I think we had some "competitive drinking" going on!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Looks like you guys had a blast! I love all the pictures!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Wonderful photos! Everyone looks so happy  What beautiful people and dogs!


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

The photos are awesome ~ I am so sad we had to miss the party. Looks like everyone had a wonderful time, and thankfully you had perfect weather.

I hope we can make the next one!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Great photos!!! Really looks like you had fun yesterday.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

maryam187 said:


> Missy, looks like your boys came out and socialized some, maybe you should host more often


Maryam... the boys did socialize... Jasper even humped a non forum Neezer, whose owner was kind of shocked when I shouted with glee..."look Jasper's humping Pebbles!" Last play date... Giotto stalked poor Jasper and kept humping him...LOL. And I know Marianne got to see Jasper whip into action after a squirrel or some such... No one knew he could move that fast.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*fashion show*

A friend brought some samples of clothes that a friend of hers makes... Marianne and I are both trying to justify the fringe jacket. :rockon:

Jas Bon Jovi
View attachment 25220


Izzy Baez
View attachment 25221


Joan Izzy Jett
View attachment 25222


Pebbles Benatar
View attachment 25223


Johnny Cash Rotten and Jas Bon Jovi
View attachment 25224


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks Missy and Michael for hosting our HAVA-BLAST yesterday especially the effort Micheal went to DRYING your beautiful backyard. We cannot describe the feeling you get seeing these furkids rolicking in green grass with such energy...it made me tired just WATCHING!!! From the youngest to the oldest pup. they all got along so well with the most perfect day ever..Thanks a bunch!! It is a great event to get together with such wonderful people in the world sharing our HAVs kids and those who were there who want one in the future!! The pictures are too fabulous for words and so much fun to revisit the event again and again!! We missed all who could not join us, but hope to see you all next year.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I LOVE ALL THE PICTURES !!! Oh, I'm in heaven. What gorgeous Havs and what beautiful people! Good thing you didn't host on Sat., Missy, due to all that bad weather you ended up having. How on earth did Michael DRY the grass? What a guy...  

Pebbles is beautiful ! Oh, how I love her coloring!! How old is she?

Bounder reminds me of my Ricky. I love seeing Cash's 'end'. lol Monte flying is such a stunning shot, Leeann. Love it! Oh Izzy, you are just too beautiful, girl. The fashion show is a hoot, Missy. You really got creative with your captions. They're perfect! LOL 

Wish I could have been there, as I know so many of you from the last play date and from Chicago, etc... maybe the next time.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thank you everyone for sharing the beautiful pictures!

I'm sooo jealous! :Cry: I don't think there are that many Hav's in my whole town!
I know you all had such a wonderful time and the puppers had double that!

It's amazing that there were that many dogs there, and every dog is uniquely beautiful! Try that with a Maltese or Black Lab play date!

Beverly


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

At least Labs come in 3 colors! :laugh:


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you for sharing such beautiful pictures of what looked like an amazing time for all. Wish I could have been there and look forward to the next one : )


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Looks like everyone had a blast. Now where are the Neezer RLH videos? Was there any of that in that big gorgeous backyard?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Looks like everyone had a blast. Now where are the Neezer RLH videos? Was there any of that in that big gorgeous backyard?


Amanda I do have some video, I will try and squeeze some time tonight to work on it.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Great pictures!!! It looks like everyone had so much fun, and the Hav's were just so cute!! Thanks for sharing them. 
Gina


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh my, I love the jacket with the fringe! Soooo cute!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

The dogs clothes were so cute !! The models more so.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks like everyone had a great time. I agree w/Kathy, not much better than a day spent w/friends and neezers


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I always get so jealous when I see the awesome pics from the play dates! It looks like everyone had a great time. And...those jackets! How adorable are they? Did anybody buy one yet?


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I have some RLH videos too. I just have to get them off my camcorder. I'll try to do that soon.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Looks like a great time was had by all! Love all the pictures.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sooooo sorry I missed the playdate. Maybe if there is one in the spring the timing will be better. Loved all the pictures and "seeing" everyone. That fringed jacket is to tie for.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Missy, I don't think Cash and Jasper liked their jackets...since their tails are down and they look a little sad. But, they are really cute dog clothes.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I finally donwloaded my videos. Here's Josh playing ball with Riley. Josh loved it. Izzy won't play with a big ball like that.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Here's another one.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Love the videos, Marianne! How fun. Sure feels like I was there with you guys. Missy, I am so envious of all that space. I know it's a lot of work ... and a lot of bugs out in those trees and lawn, but still. lol 
Your home looks beautiful!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think Leeann needs to get her dogs under control. It is apparent she never plays with them  I see Monte trying to tell Riley to leave the ball alone!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I think Leeann needs to get her dogs under control. It is apparent she never plays with them  I see Monte trying to tell Riley to leave the ball alone!


LOL so true my boys never get to play, they just came off a week long visit from my sister and her Aussie puppy I thought for sure they would be too pooped for the play date.

Thanks for the video's Marianne, I loved them.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for the videos, Marianne! It was almost like being back there again. And it was so much fun seeing that ADORABLE black and white puppy... where have I seen that face before? :bounce:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Sorry about the music. I was trying to load it with no sound but I couldn't figure it out on youtube. It was fun watch the videos again. Kodi's such a cutie. Izzy really liked him. She seems to like puppies. Amanda - I know what you mean about the boys being neglected. Poor babies.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow...This thread has come back. Thanks for the videos Marianne. Marj, thanks for the compliment. We love our yard-- we are just a few blocks from mall madness, but our yard makes us feel like we are a world away, we lucked out where that was concerned...But yes there are times I wish we lived closer to Boston with a postage stamp size yard... But the boys would sure miss their yard...all three of them. LOL. 

Lynn, the boys do not like clothing and DH hates it even more. 

Ummmm, Leeann? didn't you say you had more pictures? Please.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'd love to see more pictures if you've got 'em!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mraymo said:


> Sorry about the music. I was trying to load it with no sound but I couldn't figure it out on youtube. It was fun watch the videos again. Kodi's such a cutie. Izzy really liked him. She seems to like puppies. Amanda - I know what you mean about the boys being neglected. Poor babies.


I LIKED the music... I thought it was perfect! And Izzy is absolutely beautiful. I hope Kodi has a coat like that when he grows up!!!


----------

